# HP pavillion tx2635us no keyboard or mouse on resume

## general

this puppy is a mess

```

Arora ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r1, 2.6.28-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_X2_Ultra_Dual-Core_Mobile_ZM-82-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 23 Jan 2009 15:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.3.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS=" -march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina /usr/local/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X accessibility acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd fbcondecor fbsplash fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipod ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeprefix kdrive laptop lm_sensors midi mmx module mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly old-daemons opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd threads unicode usb wifi wireshark xcomposite xine xinerama xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev wacom mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonhd fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

Arora ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS=" -march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=" ~amd64"

MAKE_OPTS=" -j5"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="X accessibility acpi alsa bluetooth cairo cdparanoia cdr cdrom dbus dvd

     fbcondecor fbsplash gif hal ipod jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeprefix kdrive laptop

     lm_sensors mmx module old-daemons opengl png qt3 sse sse2 threads usb

     wifi wireshark xcomposite xine xinerama"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonhd fglrx"

INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev wacom mouse keyboard"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlay"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

Arora ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h HyperTransport Configuration (rev 40)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Link Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]

08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

Arora ~ # uname -a

Linux Arora 2.6.28-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Jan 23 17:28:10 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) X2 Ultra Dual-Core Mobile ZM-82 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux 

```

I had kde 3.5, if I suspended from it (klaptopd) it would suspend fine and resume but no keyboard or mouse ( touch pad: but I didn't try a usb kb and mouse)

the I got the broadcom-sta driver installed, the module needs to be unloaded before suspend or the system hangs, and of course the above problem

then I installed kde 4.2, now when I suspend and resume, X doesn't seem to work (I just get a black backlit screen)

I can only suspend from X, if I try it from the console (IE turn off X), the system hangs, but 'sudo s2ram -f' works from an xterm[konsole] (just not on resume)Last edited by general on Sat Feb 07, 2009 6:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

File a bug report for the KDE 4 developers. They'll either confirm it as a bug or, hopefully, make some suggestions. 

KDE 4 takes a totally different approach from KDE 3.x, so I think the devs need to hear about this.

----------

## general

Oh sorry the reason I get a blank screen on resume in kde4 is because the machine is locked by default (but its odd that the touch screen prompt for a password), other than that I'm still just a clueless as too whats causing all the fuss

----------

## naelq

are you using uvesafb? if so, try to disable it. i had similar problem with my macbook, uvesafb was the problem. (using vesafb atm)

nael

----------

## general

 *naelq wrote:*   

> are you using uvesafb? if so, try to disable it. i had similar problem with my macbook, uvesafb was the problem. (using vesafb atm)
> 
> nael

 

I think so, how do i turn it off?

----------

## naelq

did you manually compile the kernel or used genkernel?

nael

----------

## general

 *naelq wrote:*   

> did you manually compile the kernel or used genkernel?
> 
> nael

 

genkernel --xconfig --splash=Gentoo --spash-res=1024x768 --install all

I use gentoo-sources

----------

## general

OK can somebody anybody tell me how to disable uveasfb, as I need to recompile my kernel as part of a system update NOW I would be nice if I didn't have to to it again later tonight

----------

## naelq

sorry mate, but i'm not familiar with genkernel at all!   :Embarassed:  (been compiling my kernel since 2005  :Confused:  )

anyway, according to http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/faq.php you should be able to prevent the kernel from using uvesafb by adding the following to the kernel command line in your grub.conf file:

```
video=uvesafb:off
```

i would say you try this command first, this way you could check whether your problem is related to uvesafb or not  :Smile: 

nael

----------

## general

thankyou I'll try this as soon as the system is ready to go down again

----------

## general

No go I still have no keyboard or mouse BUT I forgot to remove the broadcom module and It didn't halt, so that good

----------

## general

is it ok to bump (its been almost a month   :Sad:  )

----------

